# Another set of hand towels



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

These are for my DIL, but I like them so much, the next set will be mine.

Peaches and Cream on the cone, Chocolate Milk colorway. THESE are nice and soft, and absorbent (to replace some I made that they say are not absorbent) :sm03: 
Funny how something so simple; one yarn, both warp and weft and plain tabby weave - can come out so nice. These are the best selvedges I've woven so far.

I have a lot of Peaches & Cream and Sugar & Cream in my stash. I don't know why I hadn't tried it sooner for weaving.
20" Ashford Knitters Loom (Rigid Heddle loom)
132 ends 7.5 dpi 6 ppi
tabby weave, hemstitched, reinforced with machine stitching, 1" fringe

I thought I was weaving 2 towels of the same size, but one ended up 1" shorter. I must have marked wrong as I was going along.

What measured as 16" width on loom was 15.75" off, and 21" length on loom was 18.75 off. Further shrinkage with wet finish.

I experienced about 8% shrinkage in width and 11% in length after wet finish. Final towels 14.5" width and 16.5" and 17.5' length.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh those are great!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, i enjoy reading all the details. Thanks


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The towels are so very nice. I don't do weaving (yet) but this makes me want to learn.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

They look like you spent all kinds of time planning to do specific plaid. The repeat is so regular. Just love them.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are really nice towels. I hadn’t thought to use Peaches and Cream on the cone. Good idea!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful work. Thank you for the detailed description, too.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking towels. I, too, have a lot of peaches and cream in my stash; even think I have some of the same color. I've also experimented with using


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've also experimented with using #3 crochet thread with peaches and cream as a warp; then reversed it. Peaches and cream also works well for small burp cloths for baby.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...really nice work.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Boy I need to get back to my loom find the wheel under all that dust and find my rug loom also. Oh so much to do. lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love them


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I have quite a lot of that sort of yarn. I discovered I don’t like knitting it so I too wove towels, more hand towels than dish towels, but they work up pretty quickly, so that is nice. 

Well done!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the colors


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh my! Those are nice towels!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That weave pattern is lovely. Almost too good to be towels!


----------

